# Cill scuffs



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Anyone else suffering cill scuffs on the body panel circled, looks like mainly the drivers side from getting in and out, both me and the wife have caught it with our shoes..

I've just ordered some venture shield to protect it

Old pic edited !!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I told you not to go out wearing those stilettos. :lol:


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

I told the wife it was her fault and she blamed me, lucky she's got big tits and a nice arse or id bin her off !


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I have yes.

Polished them out pretty easily though.

Also get rubber marks on the bottom of the doorcards where my trainers rub when plonking myself in haha


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just had a row with my missus for scratches on that panel. She has a metal splint that she sometimes wears on her left leg. I padded that to stop it damaging the car (after my Z4 got messed-up by it), but today she went out in the shoes without the splint, not bothering that there is a dirty great hunk of metal sticking out the back of her heel.

I now have a 3-inch u-shaped scratch and four deep chips in mine.
[smiley=bigcry.gif]

What's the colour code for Daytona Grey pearl paint anybody?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> Just had a row with my missus for scratches on that panel. She has a metal splint that she sometimes wears on her left leg. I padded that to stop it damaging the car (after my Z4 got messed-up by it), but today she went out in the shoes without the splint, not bothering that there is a dirty great hunk of metal sticking out the back of her heel.
> 
> I now have a 3-inch u-shaped scratch and four deep chips in mine.
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I'd be binning my missus off if she did that lol


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Glad to know its not just us...sort of.

£11.50 for 3m of clear venture shield from fleabay, plenty enough for both sides, I'll post some before and afters when I fit it next week.


----------



## 186065 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yep, thought I'd really scuffed the bugger up, but a finger nail and some patience sorted it right out.


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

Gatsoburner said:


> Glad to know its not just us...sort of.
> 
> £11.50 for 3m of clear venture shield from fleabay, plenty enough for both sides, I'll post some before and afters when I fit it next week.


Is this 3M really invisible and does the work? I am also interested what is outcome when on motorways, as it is 99% of my driving. 
i thought proper waxing may protect from stone chips on bonnet..
What is the best solution if any?


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

I've been looking at this before, the only thing putting me off is the cars on a pcp so it'll go back in due course, if it was one I'd bought for keeps I'd get this done, good price

http://chipguard.co.uk/car-protection/audi.html


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had this fitted before.

It is good. The film does get damaged itself by stone chips so its not like the car is going to look immaculate all the time. You just have have the piece of mind that its the film getting damaged not the paint.

The film is cut to the exact same size as the panels and you can see the edges a bit. It was only really noticeable across the bonnet because the film I had only went up half way. But you can get a full bonnet wrap.

You can wash it in exactly the same way you would with paint, but waking or polishing can be a pain because you will get a build up of scum, wax, polish along the edges of the film. So when you wipe the edges there could be grit or assorts caught up in there.

I had it fitted on a car for 5 years. After 3 it was looking untidy in places. After 5 I had it taken off and the paint polished and it was like new.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well Gats, if it wasn't un PC, I'd say I'm sure with a wie a charming as yours sounds, she'd get forgiven for a lot of things.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

moro anis said:


> Well Gats, if it wasn't un PC, I'd say I'm sure with a wie a charming as yours sounds, she'd get forgiven for a lot of things.


I... [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I noticed when I was washing mine the other day, theres already some protection on the skirts, but its underneath, where the "kink" is (where its circled on your photo), thought that was a nice touch. If you're doing the whole skirt in that film, might want to remove that bit first though.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Not planned too, was just going to do the top where damage would be on show, cant see the tape going round the edge and being invisible, i'll see when it arrives and offer if up to the skirt, see whats best ?? !! .. if you know what I mean !


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I forgot to put my key in the special slot the other day, as I got out the fob fell out of my hoody pocket, hit the sill, having fallen about 4 inches and it left a scuff on the cill. The fob then travel the remaining few inches to the ground and scuffed the silver on the fob!!! Arghhhhhhhh!


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, the tape arrived yonks ago in 1 long piece, I don't have the tools or skill to cut it absolutely spot on straight without it looking a mess..

I have however fitted some to my S1000XR and used it as a screen saver on my phone, really good ! :roll:


----------

